# Error - File:\Boot\BCD status 0xc000000f



## mikhaile76 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi guys.

I've got an HP Pavilion Notebook with VISTA Home Premium with SP1

I tried to boot it up this morning and I have the following black screen error:

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause.

File: \Boot\BCD
Status 0xc000000f

An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data.

I had previously ran an optimizer tool that had fixed registry and cleared out junk (and probably temp) details.

I get the normal insert disk message, the thing is, I don't have a disk to run (rather foolishly I never burnt the disk from the partitioned drive)

Can anyone please help me?

Many thanks


----------



## jay2 (Oct 22, 2008)

You'll need a disk, call MS.


----------



## Brondahl (Nov 21, 2008)

Hiya,
I have the same problem and a couple of websites have pointed out the difference between the "Windows Installation Disc" and a "System Recovery Disc" made form copying the recovery partion of the hard drive.

I'm also running an HP Pavillion, and in mine, I can access the recovery mode by pressing F11 whilst it is starting up (before you get to the error screen) but this only lets you reset the system, whereas I think the W.I.D. may allow you to just reset the Windows OS, without losing everything youi've already got.

I don't KNOW that this is the case, but it's almost certauinly worth getting your hands on a copy of the WID before you wipe the system.

MS have made available the Disc, a copy of which is hosted here:
http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/

of course you may well be in the same position I am of only having access to public computers which don't have bittorent or any disc burning facilities 
In which case, what jay said: get hold of MS, or HP, or PC World, or maybe even your local computer geek, if you're lucky any of them ought to have a WID.

Good Luck


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, first lesson Lose the optimizer tool this is what caused your problem. We have a sticky at the head of these forums about the danger of running these useless programs (registry cleaners). Now you will need to repair the Vista BCD the post from Brondahl contains a link that allows you to download the Vista "repair". You will need to run "startup repair" if you can borrow a copy of a Vista DVD (any copy will do ) then you can also run the repair you will need to boot from the CDRom drive with the disk in, may have to set BIOS to boot from CDRom first, go past the language screen then select the "repair option" use startup repair. If you cannot get a download of the repair or a copy of Vista then boot your computer and press F11 then select "advanced" hit the alt + D key at the same time this will give you a command prompt. Type the following two commands at the prompt pressing enter after each one. Reboot to take effect:-
bootrec.exe /fixboot
bootrec.exe /fixmbr


----------



## a_acero (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank You So Much Jenae And Brondahl! I Had The Very Same Problem


----------



## paulking (Sep 12, 2009)

I've just had this hapen to me for at least the second time. Would you be so knid as to tell me exactly how to "lose the optimizer tool"?


----------



## pepoc (Dec 14, 2009)

I was having similar issues with my friend HP Pavilion Laptop. He had stated that his kids dropped it and it wouldn't boot, so I figured I'd take a look, thinking it was a simple problem.

When I started it up, I had gotten the same black screen with;

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause.

File: \Boot\BCD
Status 0xc000000f

I downloaded the Vista and burned a copy (as Brondahl recommended) and rain the repair. It went through the motions and rebooted. Now I am getting the same black screen with a different error.

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause.

File: clfs.sys
Status 0xc000000f

I tried running the repair again, but it won't correct it. Any ideas for me?


----------

